# BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi,
I' m new to this forum and wanted to ask whether I can fit the ECS stage III kit (with the 322x32 mm front rotors + Porsche 993TT 4-pot calipers) to my Octavia 1.8T (its the same platform as the Golf/Jetta/Bora 1.8T) with the BBS-RC 8x18" wheels (ET=32mm) *without the use of spacers*
Any input from you guys will be welcome.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks in advance ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit (ck_1.8T)*

I think that will be an easy fit. I have the ECS Stage 2v2 with BBS RE 18x8 wheels with an offset of 35. I have *loads* of clearance.








I seriously have over an inch of space behind the spokes.
T.C.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

how do you like the ECS setup?? did you do the rears too??


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit (collins_tc)*

Thanks a lot Collins !!!








But I think that the ECS Stage 3 calipers are beefier than the ones in Stage 2v2 (which are indeed from Porsche Boxster). Moreover, the 32mm offset of my BBS-RC 8x18 wheels is smaller than your 35mm of the BBS-RE 8x18 wheels...







Is that correct, or it is the other way around (i.e. the 32mm offset leaves more space than the 35mm one?)...??? Am I gettting it wrong ...?
I am sorry to bother you, but I'm asking that for a definite decision, since I cannot put spacers to these wheels...


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_Thanks a lot Collins !!!








But I think that the ECS Stage 3 calipers are beefier than the ones in Stage 2v2 (which are indeed from Porsche Boxster). Moreover, the 32mm offset of my BBS-RC 8x18 wheels is smaller than your 35mm of the BBS-RE 8x18 wheels...







Is that correct, or it is the other way around (i.e. the 32mm offset leaves more space than the 35mm one?)...??? Am I gettting it wrong ...?
I am sorry to bother you, but I'm asking that for a definite decision, since I cannot put spacers to these wheels...









The et32 offset pushes the wheels further out away from the car than my et35. So you would have more clearance, not less. And I understand that the calipers are different, which is why I said I have about an inch of clearance. I think you should be fine.
It's certainly no bother to answer questions - that's why Vortex is here!








I don't have the rears done yet, but I am going to do them shortly. ECS stuff kicks some serious butt for the money.
T.C.


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_
The et32 offset pushes the wheels further out away from the car than my et35. So you would have more clearance, not less. And I understand that the calipers are different, which is why I said I have about an inch of clearance. I think you should be fine.
It's certainly no bother to answer questions - that's why Vortex is here!








I don't have the rears done yet, but I am going to do them shortly. ECS stuff kicks some serious butt for the money.
T.C.

Thanks again Collin... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







It's clear now in my mind...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you had any problems with the EBD and ABS with upgrading only the front brakes...??? Are you planning to put the 308mm vented rotors with the stock calipers to the rear ? I hope that your Jetta has the 256mm vented rear rotors as in mine from Octavia RS, otherwise ECS has an upgrade to vented 256mm rotors with the OEM caliper from Golf GTI-337... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit (ck_1.8T)*

I haven't had any issues with the upgrade, and I've been forced to hit the brakes pretty hard in the dry and the rain - with no problems.
My GLI came with 232mm rears, not the 256mm vented rears on the new GLI. I am upgrading to the 308mm Stage 1R ECS kit. I don't suspect much difference as far as brake bias and ABS are concerned, just a difference in mechanical advantage since it uses the OE pads and calipers. It's more to reduce heating up (and thus, brake fade) than anything else.
I would get the 308mm kit rather than the 256mm OE kit. For the money, the 308mm is better in my opinion. Since you already have the 256mm on your car, I would just stay with what you have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
T.C.


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_I haven't had any issues with the upgrade, and I've been forced to hit the brakes pretty hard in the dry and the rain - with no problems.
My GLI came with 232mm rears, not the 256mm vented rears on the new GLI. I am upgrading to the 308mm Stage 1R ECS kit. I don't suspect much difference as far as brake bias and ABS are concerned, just a difference in mechanical advantage since it uses the OE pads and calipers. It's more to reduce heating up (and thus, brake fade) than anything else.
I would get the 308mm kit rather than the 256mm OE kit. For the money, the 308mm is better in my opinion. Since you already have the 256mm on your car, I would just stay with what you have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
T.C.

That's nice ...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit (ck_1.8T)*

Does anyone know where they sell Porsche 996 biturbo brakes; those with a big 4-pot caliper and 332x32mm drilled rotors. They seem to be even more race oriented than the 993TT ones...??? Tuners like MTM and Dahlback Racing were often using these brakes for their high powered cars and usually combined them with rear calipers+312mm rotors from Audi RS4 and had produced a very efficient combination ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS-RC 8X18 wheels and ECS Stage III brake kit (ck_1.8T)*

Talk to ECS about their Cayenne calipers for the B5 S4. Slick!


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

damn those are nice brakes!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

to bad http://www.ecstuning.com is totally screwed up and I can't even look at anything


----------



## vwgti4 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

i have the stage iv from ecs and it's a pain to find wheels to fit... it is trial and error ...none of the online dealer want to touch this


----------

